# Tooling Starter Kit for KING 7"x12" mini ?



## The_Apprentice (Jun 22, 2017)

I have been very curious about the following starter kit for my King Canada Mini-Lathe:


*Starter Kit, Mini Lathe, 5/16" Tool Bits*

https://littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1261&category=2122081964


My lathe is a 7”x12”, and model # KC-0712ML. That of course, is short for King Canada 7”x12” Metal Lathe.

http://www.kingcanada.com/detail/7-x-12-variable-speed-mini-metal-lathe-KC-0712ML/308?mid=4


While the tailstock is a 2MT, I am a bit cautious before the purchase, due to the fact this brand is not listed under the compatibility chart on the LittleMachineShop.com site.


Furthermore, the following makes me more weary:


*“The 2 Morse taper is the correct length for the lathes listed below. Don't buy this product for other lathes as it won't eject from the tailstock when you retract the quill.


If you want this product for a Grizzly G0765 7x14 lathe, put a note on your order: "For a G0765. Need a standard length drill chuck arbor." We will substitute the correct arbor.”*​

Maybe I am over-thinking things, but I would like some clarification on this before ordering (if possible). Perhaps there are not many owners of Kings out there yet, so I can understand if the compatibility is not 100% known yet. 


P.S. I have been told my King is very similar (though with some modifications), to the Grizzly G8688 .


----------



## RJSakowski (Jun 22, 2017)

If your tailstock has an MT2 taper socket, any MT2 tooling will fit. If you already have the lathe, insert the dead center and note where it ejects when you retract the quill. Take a measurement of the length of the center from its largest diameter to the far end.  If the MT2 taper in question is equal or longer than the dead center taper, it will eject.  If shorter, it depends on how much additional travel you have on the lead screw.  For example, if the dead center ejects at .3", you should be able to eject an arbor that is .3" shorter.

As to whether the arbor will eject from the tailstock, when the tailstock is retracted, eventually the lead screw will extend into the quill and eject the arbor.  If the arbor is too short, the lead screw won't make contact and the ejection won't occur.  You can put a spacer in before the arbor which will cause the ejection.  I had cut my arbor slightly short and drilled and tapped it for a screw which accomplishes the same thing.  The advantage  is not having to fish the spacer out in order to use other tooling.   You could also use contact ce3ment to glue the spacer to the end of the arbor.

If in doubt, you can always get the longer option and cut off any excess to fit it to your tailstock. I have done this on all my arbors to get maximum tailstock travel. 
Finally, if you do make the wrong choice, the arbor itself is cheap enough.  You can just buy the correct replacement.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 1, 2017)

As you noticed , that arbor is short but it may still fit  perfectly your mini mill tailstock,.
If it were me I would still get it and modify it if I needed to, the way RJ described is a perfect solution:


RJSakowski said:


> .  I had cut my arbor slightly short and drilled and tapped it for a screw which accomplishes the same thing.  The advantage  is not having to fish the spacer out in order to use other tooling.
> .


----------

